# What is my cousin's son to me - 2nd cousin ?



## z105 (5 Sep 2008)

Or is a 2nd cousin where 1st cousins have children and then those children are 2nd cousins ???

But what would my cousins son be to me ?


----------



## Vanilla (5 Sep 2008)

Which cousin- your first or second?


----------



## Caveat (5 Sep 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> But what would my cousins son be to me ?


 
Depending on where you live, a potential partner.


----------



## z105 (5 Sep 2008)

> Which cousin- your first or second?



My 1st cousin's son


----------



## TreeTiger (5 Sep 2008)

First cousin once removed.  This explains it all.


----------



## becky (5 Sep 2008)

Think he is your first cousin once removed.


----------



## Ceist Beag (5 Sep 2008)

From what I remember he's know as your 1st&2nd cousin!! If you have children then they would be 2nd cousins of your 1st cousins' children ... or so I believe!


----------



## Ceist Beag (5 Sep 2008)

1st once removed sounds a bit better than 1st&2nd!!


----------



## coolaboola (5 Sep 2008)

My sisters are also my first cousins twice removed.


----------



## BillK (5 Sep 2008)

People with whom you share a grandparent are your first cousins.

People with whom you share a greatgrandparent are your second cousins.

Therefore the children of my father's siblings are my first cousins; _Their_ children are my first cousins once removed and are second cousins of my child; they are also second cousins once removed of my grandchildren.


----------



## z106 (5 Sep 2008)

A man looked at a photograph on the wall and said the following:

"Brothers and sister I have none, but that mans father is my fathers son".

Whose picture was he loooking at?


----------



## GeneralZod (5 Sep 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> Whose picture was he loooking at?



His son.


----------



## gabsdot (5 Sep 2008)

Himself


----------



## LDFerguson (5 Sep 2008)

His son.


----------



## S.L.F (5 Sep 2008)

Himself


----------



## ClubMan (5 Sep 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> A man looked at a photograph on the wall and said the following:
> 
> "Brothers and sister I have none, but that mans father is my fathers son".
> 
> Whose picture was he loooking at?


_Ilona Staller's_?


----------



## z106 (6 Sep 2008)

he's looking at his son


----------



## sam h (6 Sep 2008)

> "Brothers and sister I have none, but that mans father is my fathers son".


   Himself

I have stacks of cousins, firt, second cousins & third cousin's, cousin's once removed.....even cousin's removed from reality!!!!  Easiest thing is to call them ALL cousin's.

Mind you there are about 60+ first cousin's...god knows how many of the rest, so I'm probably lazy.

TBH, I wouldn't have a hope on loads of the names....so "cousin" is def easy


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Sep 2008)

Look people that say it's himself. The key detail is "brothers and sister I have none". This means that since the man in the picture's father is the son of himself's father and as he has no siblings it follows that the man in the picture's father is himself and so the man it the picture must be his son.


----------



## Simeon (6 Sep 2008)

The easiest way to work this is to visualise a picture of your son on the wall and then say the mantra.


----------



## Simeon (6 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> _Ilona Staller's_?


Hmmmm! Strange man. Hey Kevin! I think we need to talk about ClubMan.


----------



## merzie (6 Sep 2008)

have'nt a clue what all this 1st cousin once removed and stuff like it means, I always called my cousins daughter my 2nt cousin


----------



## BillK (6 Sep 2008)

Your 1st cousin's daughter is your 1st cousin removed by one generation.


----------



## S.L.F (7 Sep 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> Look people that say it's himself. The key detail is "brothers and sister I have none". This means that since the man in the picture's father is the son of himself's father and as he has no siblings it follows that the man in the picture's father is himself and so the man it the picture must be his son.



That is not correct, the key phrase is 'my fathers son' ie himself



qwertyuiop said:


> A man looked at a photograph on the wall and said the following:
> 
> "Brothers and sister I have none, but that mans father is *my fathers son*".
> 
> Whose picture was he looking at?



Up date my beloved wife has explained it to me and now I see that it is his son not himself


----------



## Caveat (7 Sep 2008)

Never mind that this exact riddle came up about 6 months ago...


----------



## efm (8 Sep 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> A man looked at a photograph on the wall and said the following:
> 
> "Brothers and sister I have none, but that mans father is my fathers son".
> 
> Whose picture was he loooking at?


 
Julius Caesar?


----------



## GeneralZod (8 Sep 2008)

Caveat said:


> Never mind that this exact riddle came up about 6 months ago...



Not all of us saw it first time around... Must have been away that day.


----------

